# 1/2 plywood for dado?



## treesner (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey guys I'm building these crate shelves and was hoping to cut the weight down a bit by using 1/2 ply. However I plan to have optional 1/2 plywood shelf shelf in middle and two 1/4 plywood shelf dados above and below.

Wondering if you think I should bump to 3/4 or if 1/2 will be strong enough


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

To start, I have to admit that I don't have a good idea of what a "crate shelf" is. 
Plus I don't think I know what a 1/4 dado is. 
And, I am only issuing the 1/2 dado means it is half way through the thickness of the plywood. 
But a few unknowns won't stop me from commenting!

I don't think the dado depth is as key in this as is the length of the shelf span, and the amount of weight that will rest on a shelf. To wit, I used some 1/2 ply that was on hand to make quick and easy storage shelves about 30 inches long, which are supported on solid bars at each end. The ones with small scraps of wood cut-offs are just fine. The ones that have a bunch of gallon and quart paint cans are sagging a lot, not surprisingly. 
.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

*jimintx*, I think he's meaning 1/2" plywood. And you are correct, the length of the span is the important factor. This should help: 
http://www.woodbin.com/ref/furniture-design/shelves/


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

You should bump it up to 3/4 and do 3- 1/4 dados but only half way, and 1- 1/2 dado on the rest.


----------



## treesner (Oct 5, 2015)

> To start, I have to admit that I don t have a good idea of what a "crate shelf" is.
> Plus I don t think I know what a 1/4 dado is.
> And, I am only issuing the 1/2 dado means it is half way through the thickness of the plywood.
> But a few unknowns won t stop me from commenting!
> ...


sorry i meant the shelves i want to put in would be 1/2 and two thinner shelves out of 1/4 wood


----------

